# Pacquiao-Marquez III



## Andrew H (Nov 13, 2011)

So, who watched this one and did you agree with the scorecards?
I thought it was a good fight and Manny won fairly decisively, I thought it should have been unanimous.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2011)

the velasquez-dos santos fight was better 

As least there was a clear winner there


----------



## mhenry (Nov 13, 2011)

JBroida said:


> the velasquez-dos santos fight was better
> 
> As least there was a clear winner there




the velasquez-dos santos fight was too short. I was really wanting to see a 5 round brawl. At least there was a UFC marathon on spike


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 13, 2011)

Come on, how can you compare UFC to boxing. One takes skill and finesse where the other takes brute force and aggression.


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 13, 2011)

I thought for sure Marquez won the fight, by round 6 it appeared the only way for Pacquiao to win would be a ko, but scorecards ranked it better than I did. Guess Pacquiao got it for sheer number of punches thrown. Marquez definately landed better shots though. Great fight.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 13, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> I thought for sure Marquez won the fight, by round 6 it appeared the only way for Pacquiao to win would be a ko, but scorecards ranked it better than I did. Guess Pacquiao got it for sheer number of punches thrown. Marquez definately landed better shots though. Great fight.


 
I had Pacquiao, 7 rounds to 5. Marquez might have had the best few punches, but he wasn't throwing combinations and he was much too timid. Both of them could have gone more rounds, oh for the days of 15 round fights.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> Come on, how can you compare UFC to boxing. One takes skill and finesse where the other takes brute force and aggression.


 
MMA is a hell of a lot more than just brute force, but the reason i compare boxing to the UFC is that you get a lot less of these "oddities" in scoring in the UFC... the fight was clearly marquez... pacquiao got outboxed

Anyways, the Ben Henderson-Clay Guida fight was my favorite from last night


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 13, 2011)

JBroida said:


> MMA is a hell of a lot more than just brute force, but the reason i compare boxing to the UFC is that you get a lot less of these "oddities" in scoring in the UFC... the fight was clearly marquez... pacquiao got outboxed
> 
> Anyways, the Ben Henderson-Clay Guida fight was my favorite from last night



You like MMA Jon? I stayed up and watched all the Facebook fights but I couldn't be bothered waiting on the Main Event to start since it was at 2am here. The Guida Henderson fight was very exciting and I think Henderson will do very well against Edgar


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2011)

love it... used to do some full contact fighting when i was younger (clearly i wasnt to good at it or i'd still be doing it  ). The main event was interesting, but short... a big upset though... everyone had cain to win. I'm excited to see the Henderson-Edgar fight... i think edgar will have a tough time keeping up with henderson's pace and wrestling. I'm also pretty stoked for next weekends fight... 90% of the fight card looks like it will be really interesting.


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah I'm a real big fan myself. It actually works out really well because the UFC is always on in the middle of the night whereas any other sport is on in the evenings when I'm working so I always get to see it live, though it always means I'm dead tired working on Sundays. Did you do MMA when you were younger or kickboxing or something like that? BJJ is the closest I'll ever get to fighting. Did you follow the MMA scene much when you lived in Japan?

Was totally shocked by the Main Event, thought Velasquez would be too fast and just take Dos Santos down and win a decision. Sorta thought Guida Henderson would go how it did. The only area where Guida came close to matching Henderson was in his pace, Henderson was just a little more skilled with his wrestling and grappling. I agree about Henderson Edgar. I think Henderson has a big wrestling advantage and his pace is incredible. He seems to be impossible to submit also. I think Edgar might try to outbox him, but if Henderson gets a hold of him he's in trouble and I don't think he can avoid the takedowns for 5 rounds


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2011)

MMA- kickboxing, BJJ, and shotokan and then some other stuff i dabbled in.

Didnt follow MMA too much while in Japan... to busy cooking


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't watch the fight as I didn't think Marquez would be competitive at the contracted weight. Clearly I was wrong. Marquez has Pac's number, always has and always will. Some judges score on aggression and which fighter comes forward. I myself don't see fights that way, its ineffective aggression if you're being countered at every turn. All fights in the trilogy were close but I must admit I appreciate the cerebral boxer puncher style more. What I see in this last fight is lead right hands landing on Manny all day. Floyd Mayweather has the best lead right in the game. He lands that punch at will on everyone. Technical mismatch for Pacquiao imo. Cotto-Margarito 2 ought to be a good scrap, you guys plan on watching that?


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 14, 2011)

TamanegiKin said:


> I didn't watch the fight as I didn't think Marquez would be competitive at the contracted weight. Clearly I was wrong. Marquez has Pac's number, always has and always will. Some judges score on aggression and which fighter comes forward. I myself don't see fights that way, its ineffective aggression if you're being countered at every turn. All fights in the trilogy were close but I must admit I appreciate the cerebral boxer puncher style more. What I see in this last fight is lead right hands landing on Manny all day. Floyd Mayweather has the best lead right in the game. He lands that punch at will on everyone. Technical mismatch for Pacquiao imo. Cotto-Margarito 2 ought to be a good scrap, you guys plan on watching that?


I see Cotto brutally crushing Margarito. The fights Margarito has had since he stopped using plaster in his gloves he's been destroyed, except for that nobody he fought after Mosley.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea I think Cotto will fight smarter this time around. He's gotta clinch when Marg gets on the inside. Most of the damage came with Marg on the inside with Cottos back on the ropes. And as you said It's likely Marg had loaded gloves the first time around -I do believe he did- I've got Cotto winning on points and picking up where Pacquiao left off on rearranging Margacheatos face


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 14, 2011)

TamanegiKin said:


> Yea I think Cotto will fight smarter this time around. He's gotta clinch when Marg gets on the inside. Most of the damage came with Marg on the inside with Cottos back on the ropes. And as you said It's likely Marg had loaded gloves the first time around -I do believe he did- I've got Cotto winning on points and picking up where Pacquiao left off on rearranging Margacheatos face



Did you watch the face off with Max Kellerman between the two? It's going to be a good match.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMV0vGFCFKQ


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 14, 2011)

No I hadn't seen that yet, thanks for the link! That was probably the best episode of face off I've seen.
Yikes, can't wait for this fight.


----------

